
Explorable Visual Analytics: Visualize, Understand Large Complex Datasets - fitzwatermellow
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/news/web-tool-helps-people-visualize-make-sense-large-complex-datasets
======
math
Not anything to do with this CMU effort, but I've been working on a tool for
visualization/exploration of large time-series data sets (where time-series
are identified by a set of key/value pairs). I wasn't going to tell anyone for
another week or so (want to do a blog post, screen-cast, fix some bugs
first..) but it seems appropriate to mention it here.

[http://www.datavstime.com/](http://www.datavstime.com/)

By default, it connects to a simulation data source which has limited
functionality. If you have a prometheus database, you should point it at that
(note: I never see your data - it remains local to your browser).

It's still rough around the edges, quite buggy and there is lots of
optimization work to do, but it's getting useful I think.

~~~
vdm
Damn. This is rad.

------
brudgers
Interactive demonstration:
[http://eva.cmucreatelab.org/](http://eva.cmucreatelab.org/)

------
lmeyerov
For further mappings of big multidimensional datasets (datacubes) to heatmaps:
[http://vis.stanford.edu/projects/immens/](http://vis.stanford.edu/projects/immens/)
, [http://www.nanocubes.net/](http://www.nanocubes.net/), and
[http://www.mapd.com/](http://www.mapd.com/) . I'm not as familiar with the
GIS space, but suspect a bunch there too.

